# Sarc-off versus Liverpool cream



## arwenplusone (20 February 2009)

anyone had any experience with either of these?

Boyhorse has a couple of sarcs (meh, greys!) and I would like to get them removed.

Option one is Liverpool cream but it is a) quite harsh and b) only able to be applied by a vet, so would probably  result in a 5 day stay in horspital whilst they treated him

Option two is Sarc-off, which a horse on my yard has had with great effect.   Trouble is, I do not know if it will work on my boy and if it doesn't then that would possibly affect teh outcome if I then used the liverpool cream

Option three of course is do nothing...


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (20 February 2009)

I've used both on the Destroyer.
Sarc off was great and cleared up one of the sarcoids but not the other.  We then had the liverpool cream about 2-3 months later on the stuborn sarcoid and thats now gone too.
Sarc off was obviously a lot cheaper as i could put that on and clearer the sarcoid up really nicely.  It shrank the other but obviously didn't get right to the root and it came back.

My vet was fine to use sarc off first then the liverpool cream.


----------



## arwenplusone (20 February 2009)

Thank you.

My vet said this is an option but that the chap at liverpool didn't like you messing with them.

Might try the sarc off first then.


----------



## myhorsefred (20 February 2009)

I have used the liverpool cream on my chap two summers ago.  I was allowed to apply it as it was a lower grade and the vet came out once a week.  I had to apply it for two full weeks.  The sarcoid was high up on Fred's inside back leg.

The cream got rid of the sarcoid, but I wouldn't use the cream again.  It made the skin ulcerate within a few days, and then it was a huge weeping raw wound - it was horrendous.  I felt so awful doing this to Fred and I vowed I would not let him go through this again.

But it did get rid of the sarcoid.  I think the reason it was so awful on my boy was that the cream rubbed onto his belly, and sheath area and it was horrendous.

I think if it is a sarcoid where there are no creases in the skin, like elbows, inside back legs etc it wouldn't be so bad.  

Sorry, don't know if this is any help or not?


----------



## myhorsefred (20 February 2009)

Oh yes, just wanted to add.  The chap at liverpool doesn't like you trying other treatments first apparently.  If the first attempted alternative treatment doesn't work the sarcoid can return in a more aggressive format, and can be a heck of a lot more tricky and invasive to get rid of.


----------



## henryhorn (20 February 2009)

Well don't ignore it!.
We have had a livery which had one removed, and used the cream on two others, all with success.
One was near an eye so the vet had to sedate each time, which proved expensive, but I seem to recall weekly visits not daily?
I have never heard of Sarc-off, but try the cheapest perhaps provided it doesn't send the thing into a mad growth retalliation to it, perhaps try removal then if that doesn't work the cream. We have another livery with one on it's back and are currently awaiting the cream to come from LPool, I swear they spread via flies transmitting that papilloma warty thing, as the youngsters that get that when babies  seem more susceptible to me.


----------



## Gamebird (20 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
But it did get rid of the sarcoid.  I think the reason it was so awful on my boy was that the cream rubbed onto his belly, and sheath area and it was horrendous.


[/ QUOTE ]

This is why vets are supposed to do it. It had to be applied meticulously to the sarcoid only (my vet uses a cotton ear bud on the fiddly ones so that it is precisely applied) and not the surrounding skin. Anywhere that might touch it should be coated in vaseline to prevent the cream getting to the skin and burning it.


----------



## arwenplusone (20 February 2009)

Thanks HH.

My vet says it is normally topical application for 5 days.  I am concerned about the strength of the cream though.  And, as Gamebird says, it really does need to be done by a vet as it can get really sore.

My main problem is if I mess with them &amp; make them worse, then Mr LiverPool (sorry v. rude but I can't remember his name! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) will be cross! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





They do spread by flies so want them sorted by summer.


----------



## eoe (20 February 2009)

My friend has tried having her mares sarcoids taken off, tried the Liverpool cream and is now using the Global Herbs Sarc-Ex supplement and cream and is finding this the most efficient yet as the sarcoids come, pop out and go and she doesn't have to stop riding her as with the other two treatments and has been using it for a year now and really rates it.


----------



## Cyberchick (20 February 2009)

I have only used the rather fantastic liverpool cream and they let me apply it myself but I had very strict instructions and I was very careful. 
 It was horrid as I was doing it and vowed I would leave alone if anything others appeared, however, once that horrid bit was out the way, the sarcoid has gone and there isn't even a mark, all the hair has grown back and you wouldn't know. 
 This was a sarcoid on his face about an inch and a half under his eye and yes, he is a grey!


----------



## Elle1085 (20 February 2009)

My horse had the liverpool stuff injected into his sarcoid on his sheath a couple of years ago and its gone completely now(touch wood). It did take quite a long time i think he had it injected 3 or 4 times over a few months and eventually it dropped off which was pretty gross but i'm glad we had it done.


----------



## Bugly (20 February 2009)

You may be interested in my experiences, mare has lots of sarcoids on teets and in between back legs and had a whopper on her chest. Sorry this is long but Scarcoids are all consuming!

One on chest: had cut out Summer 2007, grew back with avengence six months later, (as post above, bigger and more brutal!).  Tried Liverpool Cream, again as above, effective but very nasty stuff to use.  It also took ages to actually get the thing off. I met a lady who suggested tying tail hair around it; and re-tightening every few days.  I did this in conjuction with Hilton Herbs Virex and hey presto it dropped off after 3 weeks and left no scar.  I personally feel the treatment of the hair/Virex was more effective than the Liverpool cream; but who knows. Maybe it was a combination of both. 6 months later no sign of the brute returning.

Liverpool cream- just too messy to use around lady bits and back legs- made mare very sore and she wouldn't let me apply without kicking-made her so sensitive in this area that we had to stop the application because she would have to be twitched to apply everyday which was not fair on her. 

I cant get any other cream such as Virex/hair on this area because of the kicking...so now i'm trying Scar-X powder (Global Herbs) which seems to be working well.  All sarcoids are blowing up, exploding and then withering away leaving no scars.  I would suggest this treatment will work better over the winter as there are no flies around (which would get into exploded bits!) and you have to feed x2 a day and they recommend a six month treatment period.

I would investigate the hair tying as an option (but would depend on the 'type' of scarcoid) as I have heard of good results although its a bit 'off the wall' in term of veterinary medicine and the Hilton Herbs Virex is highly rated and only £12/£14 a pot.

Good luck!


----------



## arwenplusone (20 February 2009)

Thanks Bugly - that was very helpful! 

Will give teh global herbs one anyway as a start because at least I am not messing with the actual sarcoids.


----------



## ajn1610 (20 February 2009)

My mare had a couple that were treated successfully with the liverpool cream she didn't seem to experience any discomfort or complications.
http://pcwww.liv.ac.uk/sarcoid/Index.ssi
This is the Liverpool site and is a good source of information.
Dr Knottenbelt (sp?) is the guys name he is ridiculously knowledgeable, he lectured me at Uni and was really interesting. There is an email address on the site might be worth dropping him a line to ask his opinion? There is another supplement/homeopathic treatment that a few HHOers have mentioned on Sarcoid threads. I can't for the life of me remember what it is called though, you feed it and apply as a cream.


----------



## myhorsefred (20 February 2009)

Gamebird - I was meticulous in my application of this cream.  And it was under Pf Knottenbelt's agreement that it could be applied by me (because it was a lower grade formulation) and photos sent into vet each day.  So, no, it doesn't always have to be applied by a vet, but does need the supervision of a vet in conjunction with Pf Knottenbelt.

My horse's sarcoid was not nodular, it was flat lesions on the skin and so couldn't be injected and this was the best treatment available to me.

I was warned by the prof that this ulceration would happen, and yes I did apply vaseline to other areas.

I am getting fed up of having to defend myself against people on this forum who are too quick to make judgemental comments and, quite frankly, have no manners, tact or thought.


----------

